# Wheel/Tire sizing on 335d



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

I have this posted on the Tire/Wheel section...but figured I'd also share the question with the diesel heads here. 

I just ordered a set of 19" VarrStoen LM rep's; F - 19x8.5 +34 et, R - 19x9.5 +20 et for my '11 335d M-Sport. http://varrstoen.com/blog/?p=1377

I plan to pair these up with either either Michelin's or Bridgestones; 235/35/19 F, 265/30/19 R.

I will also be lowering the car on a set of Eibach Pro Kit springs....and am wondering if anyone has run these wheels with this sizing on their e90?

The rear wheel came in either +33 or +20 offset, but they're all out of the +33 so I went with the +20. VarrStoen rep said it won't be a problem, but I'm wondering if I need to perhaps roll the rear fender or adjust rear camber. Do the e90 LCI's even have rear camber adjustability?

Thoughts or guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

An ET20 offset is WAY TO AGRESSIVE, the e90 LCI has a wider track than the pre LCI cars, you will rub unless you roll your fenders AND dial in lots of neg camber. Fronts may also rub some when you crank the wheel. On an LCI ET35 all around is as agressive as you can go without rubbing issues and without needing to roll fenders.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed, no way without major mods are you going to get those rears on there. I'd stop your order before they ship. Check with HRE or DPE, if you want aggressive, go with custom offsets.

If you are lowering your car, 265 will work (pending your final offset). I am running 275's on stock M-sport and am happy with the height.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

Argh...thanks for the FYI guys. I'll be returning the rears for the +33 et rears....whenever they become available again.

I would normally just get the real LM's .....but not feeling like dropping $6k on wheels/tires. I've read good reviews on VarrStoen rep's....so hopefully the other rears work nicely.

I have the 193 m wheels which I believe are +35 up front, +37 out back....so these wheels should have no problem clearing.

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt - ET33 rear offset is to wide for the LCI e90 esp if your plans include lowering your car. As I said, ET35 is as wide as you can go all around without running the risk of rubbing. ET35 provides a pretty darn good flush fitment.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Capt - ET33 rear offset is to wide for the LCI e90 esp if your plans include lowering your car. As I said, ET35 is as wide as you can go all around without running the risk of rubbing. ET35 provides a pretty darn good flush fitment.


+33 is the max the rears come in 5x120 fitment. Would you envision rolling the fenders to allow for that +2 mm delta would work?


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

As an aside, if anyone is interested I have a brand new set of 19" Bridgestone RE050A RFT's in 255/30 and 225/35 for sale.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1671410


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim E. said:


> As an aside, if anyone is interested I have a brand new set of 19" Bridgestone RE050A RFT's in 255/30 and 225/35 for sale.
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1671410


Are you still running the VAC?


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

cssnms said:


> Are you still running the VAC?


yes.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim E. said:


> yes.


Not to derail, but how are you liking it after all of this time? Any SES lights or codes thrown that you are are aware of? I remember reading your initial review shortly after you installed it.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

cssnms said:


> Not to derail, but how are you liking it after all of this time? Any SES lights or codes thrown that you are are aware of? I remember reading your initial review shortly after you installed it.


I have not had any issues with the VAC control module and it has never set of an SES light.

Overall I am very pleased with it. I was the first one they ever installed and dynoed. The dyno graph on their site is for my car which is an 09.

Power is great, delivery is smooth.

About the only thing I noticed is a very slight black buildup in the exhaust tips. No smell, no smoke and nothing unusual from the exhaust. It is par for the course for these types of tunes since they trick the engine into producing more power unlike a full reflash.

HTH.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

Chris - did you dial in any negative camber for those +35 et rears? if so, how many degrees?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> Chris - did you dial in any negative camber for those +35 et rears? if so, how many degrees?


Even stock you have some negative camber in the rear, -.9 or something like that. I am running a pretty square set-up @ -1.6 in the rear. Much beyond that you start to run into uneven tire wear issues.

Many of the newer alignment machines have the BMW alignment spec programmed in the computer to include a spec range for lowered vehicles. My camber setting is at the most conservative setting within that range. I could techincally run less camber without rubbing - Come to think of it I did before lowering my car.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks for the input....will be installing those +33 et rears here next week...


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> thanks for the input....will be installing those +33 et rears here next week...


You do realize the et33 is a more aggresive offset then the et35 I am running right and that you will rub unless you roll your fenders?


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

a delta of 2 mm....I'm hoping slightly more neg camber will get the jone done w/o the need for rolling fenders.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> a delta of 2 mm....I'm hoping slightly more neg camber will get the jone done w/o the need for rolling fenders.


Okay so long as you realize. You would be surprised what difference 2mm makes.

I had a similar conversation with a guy not to long ago on e90 post. Needless to say 2 weeks later he was back trying to figure out how to solve his rubbing problem.

If you are committed to et33 I recommend running a 255 tire and even then you will have to dial in some aggressive camber.

Gooh luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Okay so long as you realize. You would be surprised what difference 2mm makes.
> 
> I had a similar conversation with a guy not to long ago on e90 post. Needless to say 2 weeks later he was back trying to figure out how to solve his rubbing problem.
> 
> ...


roger that...I'll post pics when completed. Again, thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Okay so long as you realize. You would be surprised what difference 2mm makes.
> 
> I had a similar conversation with a guy not to long ago on e90 post. Needless to say 2 weeks later he was back trying to figure out how to solve his rubbing problem.
> 
> ...


Chris - So I'm guessing you just went with the 335i (e90) kit?

I spoke with Eibach USA, and they said they won't have a 335d Pro kit for a few months at the earliest, and actually told me I was the 1st person to call requesting this particular application. In fact, the guy asked if I lived in Cali as they would welcome test fitting a 335d to build the kit. If anyone here is near Corona, CA and willing to guinea pig their "d".....here's your chance to maybe get a free Eibach kit.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt_Amazing said:


> Chris - So I'm guessing you just went with the 335i (e90) kit?
> 
> I spoke with Eibach USA, and they said they won't have a 335d Pro kit for a few months at the earliest, and actually told me I was the 1st person to call requesting this particular application. In fact, the guy asked if I lived in Cali as they would welcome test fitting a 335d to build the kit. If anyone here is near Corona, CA and willing to guinea pig their "d".....here's your chance to maybe get a free Eibach kit.


Yes. I confirmed OEM part numbers between the d and the i with Evan at Tischer, basically the shocks and springs are the same.


----------

